# Black Gold vs. Pro Plan



## UGA hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone used both and what have been the results? BG has done very well for me but I've been looking at going with a more meat based feed. HOWEVER, I'm already not happy with the fact that BG keeps going up and up and up so the steap price of Pro Plan is not appealing. I was thinking though. If I could feed less PP, the cost might balance out.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 4, 2011)

I feed BG and Pro PLan. My choc. lab does better on BG and my Black lab does better on Pro Plan. 26 bucks for BG in blk. bag. and I pay 36 for Pro Plan.  They each only get 2 cups a day of food. No need to over feed, they get all they need in 2 cups. Everything goes up, goods to make it, gas to get it to the stores....


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 4, 2011)

I fed Reese PP for 2 years, and he did great on it. Switched to Black Gold because PP kept going up in price and down in bag weight. Reese's coat actually looks much better on Black Gold. He seems to digest it as well as PP too. I tried a few other cheaper dog foods along the way, but he didn't do well on any of the other ones.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2011)

Strictly PP here... it is not cheap for sure, but my dogs look good and have lots of energy. I think though, that when we measure how much we feed against cost of the bag, then price becomes less of an issue. With Pro Plan a cup is a measuring cup.. with some others you need a big McDonalds cup to have the same or similar effect 

Julia


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 5, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Strictly PP here... it is not cheap for sure, but my dogs look good and have lots of energy. I think though, that when we measure how much we feed against cost of the bag, then price becomes less of an issue. With Pro Plan a cup is a measuring cup.. with some others you need a big McDonalds cup to have the same or similar effect
> 
> Julia



I use a measuring cup... 2 cups a day and thats it.


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I use a measuring cup as well. I feed 3 cups in the winter and 1.5 in the summer. I don't overfeed either. I like to see the last couple of ribs. That is with black bag BG. It might be worth it to me if I could cut back to 2 cups PP in the winter.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant speak for pro plan but ia have switched back to black gold and plan on staying with them.Their coats look better they have plenty of energy and i only have to feed about 1/2 the amount as i did diamond.......Like someone else said a measuring cup compared to a big Mcdonalds cup or in my case a beer pitcher.I was feeding one beer pitcher of Diamond per dog in the winter compared to 1/2 of a beer pitcher of Black Gold.


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 7, 2011)

I talked with Jim Cox from BG today. I'm sticking with BG. He has gone out of his way to help me get it figured out.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I feed PP, but when my dog is with her trainer, shes fed Joy Performance.  He couldn't get a full hour out of his dogs last summer in SD on PP.  He switched to Joy and the dogs all put on weight, and had a lot more energy.  I can say that we noticed a huge difference with our pup.  Its not as big of an issue in the winter, but when running dogs in the summer in high heat, our pup does much better with the Joy.  When I picked her up the first time, she was skinny.  When I picked her up last summer, she was a lot more fit and had put on 2 lbs of muscle.  Thants a lot for a dog who only weighed 30lbs to begin with.  Now shes a solid 32 lbs.  Heres a couple before and after picts.  You can see the difference.


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 8, 2011)

Definitely see a difference. I'm going to stick with BG though. Mr. Cox is very knowledgeable about dog feeds and is very willing to help. I believe he told me his dad worked for Joy for several years before going to work for BG. I'm convinced BG is a high quality dog food and the best bang for my buck.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 8, 2011)

I have fed both and am a firm believer in BG. I guide bird hunts on a preserve with my pointing dogs and I coon hunt 3 to 5 nights a week. I feel like BG is as good if not better than PP and i like the customer service I get when I need it.


----------



## tallen92 (Mar 23, 2011)

with black gold you can cut your feeding down to half so if your feeding 2 cups  now use one, they get more out of it and you won't break into your pocket book as much.Pro plant is a 44lb bag and most of the black gold is 50 and its premium, where do you get your feed?


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 24, 2011)

black gold is a joke, they changed the feed, its not the same, I fed it for years an it went to trash just like all other cheap feeds...Diamond Natural Extreme Athlete or Native are the best feeds on the market...Ive never seen dogs look better or perform better with more drive than ever...

I dont know how many youre feeding but I ve fed Pro Plan for about 2 months an wasnt that impressed but the Extreme Athlete I was ...been feeding it over a year now


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 24, 2011)

I completely disagree! I fed the Diamond Naturals for over a year and cleaned cow patties now matter how little or how much I fed no matter how long I fed it. I then switched to raw which is the best thing in the world to feed. Raw became incovenient and I won a free bag of BG at a dog show. I haven't switched from it since. It has given me the closest results to raw than I've seen with any other kibble. It'll be BG for me for a while!


----------



## racreechie (Apr 12, 2011)

i totally agree with the black gold but in the last 6 months it has gone up $5 each bag. and i bout cant afford it any more.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Eukanuba...........


----------



## Brian Groce (Apr 16, 2011)

Black Gold  Black Bag


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll throw this out there.  If money isn't your objection then here is the food you will want.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/index.aspx  NO wheat, soy, gluten, preservatives, artificial colors and others.  Worth reading up on.

If my choice was only BG or ProPlan then it's ProPlan.


----------



## smokedoff (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used them both and the dogs coat and stamina seem better on BG. Feeding Loyal Pro by Nutrena now.


----------



## stravis (Apr 23, 2011)

You might try the Black Gold Ultimate feed. I use the Ultimate Adult. It is more meat based and has no fillers (soy, corn, etc). My dogs have done really well on it, but it can be hard to find at times. In my opinion, it's the best out there.


----------



## takamineman (May 2, 2011)

I fed my yellow lab Pro Plan and he was doing good, then my wife and I ran across a Blue Buffalo sales rep and she gave us the low down---since then he has been on Blue Buffalo and he has done so much better...not shedding as much, eyes bright and shiny, and no food allergies. He also seems to have a limitless supply of energy.   It does cost more but you feed less so it works out.
Great stuff for sure.


----------



## manok (May 2, 2011)

Was Black Gold ever black ?


----------



## Fowler25 (May 4, 2011)

Eukanuba 30/20 performance i feed 3 dogs and all look great and have more energy than they ever did with pro plan and much lease waste.


----------

